# Maya Plisetskaya dies



## sharik

http://www.theguardian.com/stage/2015/may/03/russian-ballet-dancer-maya-plisetskaya-dies-at-89



















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_Plisetskaya


----------



## sharik




----------



## Kivimees

Her passing was mentioned on our evening news.


----------



## Ingélou

What a graceful & beautiful dancer - rest in peace. :angel:


----------



## sharik




----------



## Levanda

Sad news she was great dance. My memories about her when she gave an interview on Russian TV about 20 years ago. She complained that she is not get paid for dancing.


----------



## sharik

Levanda said:


> she gave an interview on Russian TV about 20 years ago. She complained that she is not get paid for dancing.


well, honestly speaking, it was about time for her to retire, at that point.


----------



## clara s

brilliant Maya

always faithful to Russia although she had some hard times in Bolshoi with Grigorovich

She was ahead of her time

she had a unique dance in Bejart's choreography of Ravel's Bolero


----------

